# 01 A6 2.7T power steering fluid magically disappeared



## paulpas (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a 2001 A6 that has a constant power steering fluid leaks. I just had a shop check out the power steering rack and all of the lines and there is no indication of a leak at all. My reservoir will go from filled to the top to empty in as little as three hundred miles. Where could this fluid be going?

The only thing worth mentioning is that the low pressure return to the reservoir is made out of radiator tubing, I will need to get that replaced since the mineral oil can degrade that line.

Thanks


----------

